# WY 139 for Tree and Goofy



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, ya got me to digging thru my pictures. Let me hot-spot a little:









Freemont Peak is popular for peak-baggers and fisherman; not deer hunters. I've been up there numerous times but only seen deer on one trip. The arrow points to my fishing camp in August 2007. It's over 13 miles from the trailhead.









Lousy pic....can you see the deer?









Zoomed in on lousy pic.....can you see the deer? One is a biggun.









It's around sunrise......can you see the same deer?









Zoomed in...can you see the deer now?

I rarely see deer at this elevation in the Winds, but I'm usually watching my boots on the trail or a dry fly foating on the water.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats some purdy country Goob! Thanks for sharing 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a big deer right there. That some pretty god country.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Well who is going to facilitate the pay per view event between Tree and Goofy for the right to be guided by Goob? Are you guys going to go MMA or something less violent like say...........oil wrestling?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bullsnot said:


> Well who is going to facilitate the pay per view event between Tree and Goofy for the right to be guided by Goob? Are you guys going to go MMA or something less violent like say...........oil wrestling?


 

As a "Resident Guide" I can do both guys. Two's better anyway, they can help me carry my stuff.

eyegottashobelmorsnow


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a really good backpack!!!!!!

Look,,I can still pack a pretty good load,,,,,,did 3 elk with this pack this year!!
[attachment=0:3rah8gua]100_2070.jpg[/attachment:3rah8gua]

I was planning on just waiting for 102....

BUT THOSE PICTURES :shock: :shock:

You'Ve got my wheels spinning GOOB :!: :!:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I have a really good backpack!!!!!!
> 
> Look,,I can still pack a pretty good load,,,,,,did 3 elk with this pack this year!!
> [attachment=0:3thpqipq]100_2070.jpg[/attachment:3thpqipq]
> ...


102 is great for deer Goofy and you could do elk and antelope at the same time, like we talked.

Love the picture!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I still gimp along:


----------

